# Brute Died...need some help



## nix377 (Feb 10, 2009)

I was riding my 2007 Brute 650 today when it stalled and wont restart. It was running fine just died in the middle of the trail. Seems like its not getting any spark. After towing it home we poured a little gas in the carb and turned it over. It just turns over. no reaction to the gas.

I also noticed a loud "clicking" coming from under the seat. We pulled the seat of and there is some type of box on the left side of all the electrical stuff that is clicking real loud when hit the start button. If you touch the box you can feel it when it clicks.

Any suggestions??


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

that's the starter relay you hear and feel clicking.
have you checked all fuses and reseated the CDI/ECU?
have you also make sure the engine down sensor has been reset?


----------



## nix377 (Feb 10, 2009)

I haven't checked the fuses...going to do that tomorrow.

Where is the engine down sensor and how do I make sure it is reset?


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

usually 2 flips of the kill switch resets it or is it 2 quick key on and offs..
at any rate it only kills the fuel pump..

here's where the rollover sensor is. you can unplug it shake it and plug it back up. make sure you put it back right way up.











you should pull the front plug and check for spark and unplug and plug back up the ecu/cdi


----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

Waiting for an update on this one.


----------



## nix377 (Feb 10, 2009)

I work overnights. Just woke up. Going out to the garage to start working on her after I get some coffee.

Thanks for the photo phreebsd 

My machine looks a little different, but that should get me moving in the right direction.


----------



## nix377 (Feb 10, 2009)

Anyone have the repair manual in a pdf?


----------



## nix377 (Feb 10, 2009)

Here's the update...

I didn't see anything that looked like what is being pointed at in the picture. I took some of the plastics off to check for spark. When I turned it over it started...go figure. 

Now the hard part is to figure out what caused it. Maybe a short somewhere??


----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

Man thats aggrevating,..... Had you been in any water at all? Even jus splashin a few holes?


----------



## nix377 (Feb 10, 2009)

Earlier in the ride I went through a small puddle but that's it. Sprayed it down with the plastics off...started up and ran fine.


----------



## Muddy Brute Force (Dec 17, 2008)

nix377 said:


> Anyone have the repair manual in a pdf?


The maunal in pdf is located in the map and manual section of the forum and available for download.

Sounds like you may have a loose connection somewhere. Also check for corrosion on all electical connections.


----------

